# Any Postmates Delivery in Jersey City?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

I just want to know how busy it is and how much you can make in a day? I'm thinking about working only during the weekdays; lunch and dinner, Tuesday to Thursday. It's just to supplement my income. 

I used to work for Uber before the rate cut. But, at this current rate, I stop working for them because it's not worth it.

So, it'd be great if you guys can give me some ideas.


----------



## NewUberIsh (Jan 21, 2016)

For me it's a great supplemental income. I would hate to have to deal with what most full time drivers are dealing with. 

The chart that uber sends about the best surge times and greatest areas is pretty accurate. I would stick to that schedule strictly


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Streets are all closed with snow..good luck


----------

